# Washing Henry's face



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hello, as you know with the facial hair and the beard and the moustache, our Hav's get get a dirty face pretty quick.

What do you all do to keep this area clan?

I try once a day and I have to chase-him-down while I use a "wet-ones" brand cloth on his face.
Perhaps he does not like the smell?
What else can I do.
(ps: he also runs when he see the washcloth coming !)

thanks for your help !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I keep a stack of washcloths handy, but the biggest help for us was to get rid of the water bowls and go strictly to water bottles (like the ones used for rabbits or guinea pigs, but larger).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh, I forgot to mention that it isn't just from the eating and drinking. . . . . . it seems to be from going outside and sniffing, etc., hounding the cat. . .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, one of mine has just started digging in the dirt. We have some neighbor cats that come by and lay in the dirt at night, so I have just started putting up ex-pens to keep that area off-limits. Last thing I need is one of the dogs finding some cat poop and deciding to eat it.

I really dislike cat visitors. My cat is wonderful because he's an indoor cat, but I can't stand kitty surprises in my gardens.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I did the same thing. I bought a package of a dozen washclothes at Target for about $2. I bought all white ones. They were tied up in a ribbon and I just put a tag on them that says "dogs". I find the washcloths are better than the wet ones on their faces.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! That sounds like the same set of washcloths I have, Michele. I use them for dog faces and I have a stack just for new puppies too. It is so nice and easy to bleach them when they need it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Except DH took 2 anyway. He needed to wash up after repotting some bonsai trees, and didn't want to get my good ones dirty. Oh, well. Maybe I should mark them "for dogs and husbands".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You can just tell him you use them for cleaning poopy butts and then may leave them alone.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I keep a stack of washcloths handy, but the biggest help for us was to get rid of the water bowls and go strictly to water bottles (like the ones used for rabbits or guinea pigs, but larger).


Kimberly-
Oliver is smart but won't use the water bottle. What is the secret to getting them to use it?
Sally

PS-I guess I should count my blessings at least he is litterbox trained and will go outside as well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My dogs didn't really care for the bottles either, but the trick was thirst. If I set a bowl of water down for the cat in the kitchen (not his usual water bowl area), the dogs will run over and empty it just from the sheer ability to do so. Then again, I think there is a strong possibility that they do it just to spite him. They live to torture the cat _when he *lets* them_.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Another vote for the water bottle! A drier face seems to stay cleaner.

Also, I use a waterless shampoo for spot cleaning. There are many different kinds out there. The one I found at my local pet store is: Veterinarian's Best Quick Clean Waterless Dog Bath. It has a shaving cream consistency (vs. liquid) which makes it easier to use. It has a nice scent. I work it in, rub with a clean cloth, and comb through. It has neem oil in it so after it dries, it doesn't leave the hair dry or crusty.

Good luck


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane- how did you teach them to use the bottles?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sally:

With Lincoln, I pretended to drink from the bottle and made a slurping sound saying "Water? Water? Water?" and he eventually copied me. (When I initally pushed him towards the bottle, he wanted to pull away). He was about 10 mos. old.

With Scout, my older son coaxed him to drink from it when he was a little puppy. I think we also pushed the ball in and let the water spill out a bit, then let him lick the water off our finger to get the idea. 

These Havs are pretty smart and since they like to lick things, I just remember it not being difficult.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmmn...Capote is just like his mom I think. I have OCD about cleaning my hands.. About 4 or 5 times a day. Capote will drag his face over the carpet until any form of water or debris is gone..lol. I don't have to clean him up very much (my carpet is another story..) I just clean his tear stains with a tear stain pad every other day or so.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Hmmn...Capote is just like his mom I think. I have OCD about cleaning my hands.. About 4 or 5 times a day. Capote will drag his face over the carpet until any form of water or debris is gone..lol. I don't have to clean him up very much (my carpet is another story..) I just clean his tear stains with a tear stain pad every other day or so.


What is a tear stain pad? Where did you get it?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Kara, that reminds me I thought of you when I bought these:

http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/images/products/product_2.jpg

I love them, they are a little big so I cut them in half but I like not having dirty wash cloths all the time. Just wet them wash the face rinse the soap out and toss.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> I LOVE the water bottles. Granted, the one I have only fits the big Aquafina bottles in it, but it doesn't leak, so I shouldn't complain....the one from Petsmart leaked like crazy.


Kara, when you say that the bottle leaked like crazy, do you mean the Lixit or Lixit-style bottles (like the ones used for guinea pigs & rabbits) dripped a lot? A lot of people were talking about this recently on the Big Havanese e-mail group and someone suggested that they may not be filling the bottle all the way. As soon as a couple of people read that, they filled the bottles completely and found they didn't leak anymore. I wonder if that was the case with yours or if you got a faulty one that you can return?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Kara, when you say that the bottle leaked like crazy, do you mean the Lixit or Lixit-style bottles (like the ones used for guinea pigs & rabbits) dripped a lot?


I love my Lixit glass bottles. They only drip a tiny bit, usually just after it is put back in the holder or after the dogs drink. I have a cloth underneath to catch the drips. I tried a cheap-o plastic one from the local petstore before that and it CONSTANTLY dripped and drizzled. I returned it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wipe Rufus's eyes in the morning with a damp cotton ball and then comb his face out. He uses the water bottle so doesn't end up a drippy wet mess! Thank you Kimberly!!!!!!!!! eace: 

When I taught my birds to use a water bottle I put just a dab of peanut butter on the tip a couple times a day until they got the hang of it!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

so i thought i had everything, coco's washcloths worked out fine, but no, i need a lixit water bottle, johnson's washcloths, and dry shampoo. that is it for today, wait until tomorrows forum! gotta love it, love to shop. thanks all for the suggestions.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judith, one thing we are really good about is helping to create shopping lists!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I had the water bottles, but the dogs would not drink from them. I applied peanut butter to the end to get them to lick and hopefully learn what the bottle was for. They licked the peanut butter and drank the water while the pb was there, but quit licking soon after. 

I am back to using a bowl. It is not a staining problem here so I didn't continue to fight the issue.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I had the water bottles, but the dogs would not drink from them. I applied peanut butter to the end to get them to lick and hopefully learn what the bottle was for. They licked the peanut butter and drank the water while the pb was there, but quit licking soon after.
> 
> I am back to using a bowl. It is not a staining problem here so I didn't continue to fight the issue.


I am afraid that will happen with Oliver as well. He HATES anything with peanut butter and I'm not sure how else to train him to drink from it.
It isn't a staining problem either. I'm just tired of cleaning up water spills from the bowl.
Sally


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

They have them at petsmart. I've heard the angels eyes stuff is good as well...there's threads on here about it but it seems overpriced. P


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mintchip said:


> It isn't a staining problem either. I'm just tired of cleaning up water spills from the bowl.


 That was exactly why I went to water bottles. The older the dogs got, the more hair they have on their face and the more they would drink and drip across the floor. Multiply drippy faces x3 and it got to be a ridiculous mess, even with washcloths nearby and a towel under the water bowl.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sally, you could try cream cheese if this issue is important to you. My problem was that as soon as the peanut butter or cream cheese was gone, they were no longer interested in the bottled water.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Sally, you could try cream cheese if this issue is important to you. My problem was that as soon as the peanut butter or cream cheese was gone, they were no longer interested in the bottled water.


I think I'll try that. If it doesn't work I can donate it to the SPCA. (they get a lot from Mr Picky here :frusty:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Where do you find the stands to hold the bottles?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige, there are a few sellers that pop up on eBay and various places on the internet, charging a rough average of $60. My husband made ours though.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Would you mind posting a picture, my hubby just built a tv stand for our new tv, so I would think he could handle a water bottle stand.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I know this isn't a recent post, but does someone have a picture of a water bottle stand?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Paige, there are a few sellers that pop up on eBay and various places on the internet, charging a rough average of $60. My husband made ours though.


Would you mind posting a picture, my hubby just built a tv stand for our new tv, so I would think he could handle a water bottle stand.
__________________


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige, I'm sorry that I missed your earlier post. Ours is very similar to the first link that I will post below.

Peg, here are two links to different stands you can make at home. The materials will cost you anywhere from $9 - $20.

Mr. Foo's Shih Tzu Water Bottle Stands

Peke A Tzu Rescue - Water Bottle Stands

By the way, *I am not endorsing either seller *as I have not purchased from them nor have I heard of any personal comments from people - positive or negative.

*TIP: * If you make your own stand, I highly recommend that you put some weight into the bottom of it. A full water bottle gets heavy and can make the stands top-heavy. We were at a friend's house and a rowdy Piaget knocked over her water bottle stand and scared the Dickens out of himself and the other dogs around. (We put crushed coral in a sealed bag in the bottom of ours.)


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, Peg.....I can't resist!!!!!

If your husband is as BAD about the "HONEY TO DO" list as MINE is....you can always do THIS:

ound: ound: ound: ound:

(maybe I should *SHOW* him this thread and that will get his butt off the couch watching football to Home Depot, ehh?)

*sigh*

Kara


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Kara, if I had any coffee in my mouth it would be all over the screen. I LOL a lot, then told DH he needs to read this thread. 

That is a very cool water bottle rack.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Go to pettop.com and check this out. Great idea for travel.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have you tried that out, Michele? Traveling is the one time I have difficulty with water and water bottles. I bought the Guardian Gear Handi-Drink two different times and absolutely hate it. I thought the first bottle was defective, but I think they all are! It is a great concept but needs some serious fine-tuning. The bottles end up leaking all over my car.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

That's hysterical. It looks like a commercial for Deer Park water, or . . . AA.ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly, I totally agree about those. I have won a few of them at different training events and I don't fill them up until I have to use them. I usually buy bottle water and then use the bottom to pour it in. 

My friend had one that was nice it was like a camping canteet that you poured and poured back in. I liked that idea better!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How much do the water bottles with the stands leak?
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, my water bottles in stands only make one drip after I put the bottle back into the holder or if someone doesn't fill the bottle completely. The way the bottles are made, they are supposed to create their own vacuum if you fill the bottle completely full. Most people that complain about drips find that it stops when they fill up the whole bottle. The other time they may leak is if the gasket inside needs to be replaced.

To protect the floor, I do put a small waterproof pad under the stand for those just in case moments.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a terrific thread! I think Kimberly is right when she says the key to teaching them to use the water bottle is thirst. That's all I have available for my pup and he is having no problem. I let him lick my finger and he had it in a couple of secs. 

Thanks for the pictures of the stands. I'll have to get DH to look and see if he can figure out how to replicate it. $60...wow!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I want to use a water bottle because Tripp gulps so much water that it makes him sick & throw up. They look like they could tip over easily. I know you have to weigh it down but it just looks unstable. For normal dogs that wouldnt be a problem but when puppies play, they knock over everything!

Does anyone have the ones that Kimberly posted?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, I am going to buy one and check it out. I find the same thing with the handi drink. They tend to leak. This looks good, because if I am driving alone with them, I can use one hand and give them a drink. With the Handi Drink, you need both hands then have to dump the water they don't drink out the window. If this bottle top works, it would be great. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought the water bottles Kara found and they have an attachment which you can put on their crate. I also have a wrought iron book case for cook books which I attached a second one to and it works fine. You don't need a stand with this one. Kara's using a liquor bottle holder was great but she could attach it to other objects. Annabelle, is the most curious dog I've ever known and the minute she saw it, she started licking the ball and out came water. She played with them the first day so much, I had to take her out every hour or two. She loves getting water from the bottle.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

We also bought the water bottle adapter that Kara recommended. I just attached it to Scout's x-pen yesterday. At first, he was quite curious about it -- he didn't know what it was and wasn't sure if it was safe to get close to. He quickly discovered that it was a way to get water, and he has been using it today. I think we will take his water bowl away later this week and see how he does.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think he'll do fine without the water bowl. I offer it sometimes after she plays really hard outside!

I'm glad the water bottle is working out for you both.

I know I could attach it somewhere else, but I'm not sure where. Gucci eats on the other side of the fireplace and we were just trying to keep it near her food. I guess it really doesn't matter, ehh? She's smart enough to remember where it is and walk to get a drink.

We don't use the xpen anymore...but we could probably nail it into a wall somewhere?

I like the mounting adapters on it for the pen or walls...that is a bonus! I actually have to take the big screw off to get it in the wine rack and screw it back on so it won't move.

That was actually hubby's idea and not mine, go figure!

Kara


----------

